# A Lil' Hocus Pocus



## smoke665 (Oct 11, 2018)

I've gained a new respect for professionals who come up with elaborate lighting schemes that make everything look so easy. Pretty much maxed out my skill level with this set,  four lights,  2 reflectors, and custom set which included DYI tombstones and a glowing fire under the pot (fabricated from orange led lights, spray foam, and paint. (If anyone wants to know how to build your own send me a message, and I'll send you directions - they're easy)  Insert one hyper 3 year old who would not stand still in the middle and it's a wonder I have any hair left.  I'd no sooner get the lights set and she'd move.  This will probably be the last of the big set productions for awhile with her, till she calms down some, or they make stronger duct tape LOL  Even so I managed to pull out some keepers, here's a few of the ones I liked. Enjoy. C&C always welcome.



no-image-available-grid.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 11, 2018)

Nice set.......


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 11, 2018)

fabulous work smoke. I can't pick a favorite -  maybe 3, or 2.
BTW in shot #1 she looks a lot like her grandpa imo


----------



## snowbear (Oct 11, 2018)

Great set, sweet model.

Did you sugar her up real good and hand her back to mom & dad after the session?


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 11, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Did you sugar her up real good and hand her back to mom & dad after the sessi



I think the evil Mimi loaded her up with powdered sugar donuts, then turned her loose on me!!!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 11, 2018)

That’ll do it.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 11, 2018)

Really nice set.  Considering her age, you got her to cooperate pretty well.


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 11, 2018)

Lol. I'm laughing with you, not at you. Have a 2 going on 3 year old grandson. Love him dearly, but the attention span of a gnat! The 9 year old, maybe.......If I bribed him. 

Love the effort and elaborate sets. Don't give up. She'll appreciate the time spent with grandpa........someday. 4 and 6 are priceless.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 11, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Really nice set.  Considering her age, you got her to cooperate pretty well.



Thanks, she's a hoot. She is either into or she isn't, and heaven help the fool that tries to make her do something when she isn't interested. This one was really to much to deal with though, without a full crew of assistants.  Four that could adjust lights on the fly, two to  corral her on set, and one to bring me Advil!


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 11, 2018)

RowdyRay said:


> Lol. I'm laughing with you, not at you. Have a 2 going on 3 year old grandson. Love him dearly, but the attention span of a gnat! The 9 year old, maybe.......If I bribed him.



I think the gnat can  concentrate longer!!! At least until she gets older, I'll be going back to a HUGE softbox and a Huge reflector. Much more forgiving when you have an active child, and a bench. Hard for them to move around as much if they're sitting


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 11, 2018)

These are awesome! I especially love the second one, her expression is very fitting. 


The colors all flow really well, but I am wondering how they fare in black and white- I feel like the lighting would make a good match for some monochrome. 

Thanks for sharing! These made me smile.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 11, 2018)

Stellar work!!!!  My only thought is that with all of this series, the gelled lights are playing with the model's skin tone.  Have you thought of flagging the key and using a tight, non-gelled light (snooted?) on her face to preserve her skin tones?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2018)

A nice set of shots, but I just love #2! So adorable. Err...I mean spooky...err...I mean wonderful!


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 11, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Stellar work!!!!  My only thought is that with all of this series, the gelled lights are playing with the model's skin tone.  Have you thought of flagging the key and using a tight, non-gelled light (snooted?) on her face to preserve her skin tones?



The key was a gridded octabox which did a fair job keeping the light tight. I used two gelled snoots on the left, one on the background and one on the face. The idea was to simulate blue moonlight. In retrospect that might not have been ideal. Once I got past three lights I was flying by the seat of my pants.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 11, 2018)

Derrel said:


> A nice set of shots, but I just love #2! So adorable. Err...I mean spooky...err...I mean wonderful!



Lol, thanks Derrel. I liked the ornery look in #2.


----------



## otherprof (Oct 11, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> I've gained a new respect for professionals who come up with elaborate lighting schemes that make everything look so easy. Pretty much maxed out my skill level with this set,  four lights,  2 reflectors, and custom set which included DYI tombstones and a glowing fire under the pot (fabricated from orange led lights, spray foam, and paint. (If anyone wants to know how to build your own send me a message, and I'll send you directions - they're easy)  Insert one hyper 3 year old who would not stand still in the middle and it's a wonder I have any hair left.  I'd no sooner get the lights set and she'd move.  This will probably be the last of the big set productions for awhile with her, till she calms down some, or they make stronger duct tape LOL  Even so I managed to pull out some keepers, here's a few of the ones I liked. Enjoy. C&C always welcome.
> 
> #1
> 
> ...


Brilliant work! #3 is my favorite.


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 11, 2018)

Nice stuff. Your granddaughter looks like she was having a great time.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Oct 11, 2018)

If I ever get down your way, I have to book some studio time with her... she's amazing!


----------



## Granddad (Oct 12, 2018)

You did indeed get some keepers.
Very well done, I'd call these some of your best work yet!


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 12, 2018)

@otherprof Thank you for the kind words.

@stapo49 we try to keep things fun. At the age she is you never know if she'll cooperate. She's becoming a little bit of a diva.

@tirediron come on down. Just be sure you are well rested LOL

@Granddad wow, thank you!


----------



## enezdez (Oct 12, 2018)

They are ALL AWESOME, can't DECIDE which I like the MOST!!!


----------



## Pomo (Oct 13, 2018)

Nice set of photos.


----------

